# the Creed



## L'irlandais

Hello,
I would like to know the name of this prayer in Polish.  The Creed, or Credo (in Latin)
For example:
The priest and the people say the creed together, while standing.
The context is the Catholic mass.

I did try the WR dictionary, but only found wiara meaning faith. Creed - WordReference Słownik angielsko-polski
  Which is close, because this is also called a profession of faith in English.


----------



## zaffy

Wyznanie wiary, I would say


----------



## L'irlandais

I saw Sklad (Skład Apostolski) in the sense of composition on the Internet, however I don’t know any Polish, so couldn’t decide if it was what I was looking for.  Credo in English, is derived from this prayer, and means principles/ethos.
Thanks for your enlightenment.  Had I know I might have found this earlier discussion Wyznanie wiary


----------



## zaffy

Wyznanie wiary - Credo - Modlitwy - Adonai.pl


----------



## ornityna

Skład Apostolski - I think it is the official name, not used so often.


----------



## zaffy

ornityna said:


> Skład Apostolski - I think it is the official name, not used so often.



You're right. Yet I believe 99% of Poles have no idea what it means


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks for that because, Sklad it seems depends very much on the context, so Wyznanie wiary will be crystal clear about the meaning.


----------



## zaffy

Don't use 'skład' on its own. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## L'irlandais

You’re right.  I looked it up, Sklad - WordReference Słownik polsko-angielski It would confuse my meaning, especially since I don’t speak Polish and the guys don’t speak much English or French.


----------



## jasio

As far as I am aware, there's more than one text of the Creed, slightly differing in length and details. The name may also depend on a specific context in which you may want to use it.

The official name of the longest (full?) version I am aware of, is Nicejsko-konstantynopolitańskie wyznanie wiary or Symbol konstantynopolitański (Nicejsko-konstantynopolitańskie wyznanie wiary – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia) - or "Wyznanie wiary" in short, as the full name is pretty long and sounds bookish. I do not recall seeing the full name in other context than to distinguish this specific text from other versions.

"Skład Apostolski" (or Apostolski symbol wiary, Symbol Apostolski - łac. _Symbolum Apostolorum_ lub _Symbolum Apostolicum_)  is also used as a shorter version of the Creed (Apostolski symbol wiary – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia).

Depending on the context, the Latin name (Credo) may also be used, albeit I'm not sure to what extent it's clear for the younger generation, as Latin has not been practically used  in public services for two generations already.


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks, I will use Credo to begin with, because in the French/English context it makes sense.  I will be doing well if I can get my pronunciation around Wyznanie wiary.  No way I’d manage a mouthful like the Nicene Creed in Polish.


----------



## jasio

L'irlandais said:


> I will be doing well if I can get my pronunciation around Wyznanie wiary.



You may try to mimic a text to speach, such as Lifelike Text to Speech (TTS) - ReadSpeaker (the Polish voice, Ania, has somewhat skewed vowels, but for such a short text is good enough) or Ivona online - nagranie lektorskie głosu. Licencja komercyjna Ivona Studio | Speech2Go (the best Polish TTS, as far as I am aware; but the free online versions has limitations and adds a background music which may make it unusable for your purposes.



L'irlandais said:


> No way I’d manage a mouthful like the Nicene Creed in Polish.


 
If you're not going to speak to religion researchers, you won't need it anyway.


----------

